

Show HN: An animated Google +1 jQuery plugin - ldawson

Hey everyone,
I had the idea to make an animated Google +1 that mimics the style of button seen on any Google search page. I've stuck the source on Github and would love to hear any feedback.<p>The benefits of the plugin are:<p>- The button is animated (the same animation can be seen on any Google search page and currently not available)<p>- Privacy! A user has to opt in (via hover) to enable the button<p>- The minified plugin is small (~2kb) and contains the default assets encoded in base64 to reduce http requests. This means that when a user visits a page with multiple +1 buttons on, all buttons will load immedieaty and removes the noticable lag / flicker of assets being loaded that is currently seen with the code from Google.<p>Check out the source on Github: https://github.com/laurencedawson/jQuery.googlePlusOne.js<p>A live demo can be viewed at: http://laurencedawson.github.com/jQuery.googlePlusOne.js<p>Thanks!
======
bmelton
It looks nice, and even authentic.

The one thing I noticed with it is that it seems to 'stall' between when the
animation occurs and the full color image is swapped in.

For a first-time load, this wouldn't be surprising, but it seems to do it even
after I've already +1d something else on the page, and seen the animation,
which should be cached already.

